# Pass ROFR recently



## cp73 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just viewing dioxide's ROFR website. I was amazed at some of the bargains out there that recently has passed ROFR. These are full year not EOY. Here are a few:

Canyon Villas - Gold - $4100
Branson - Platinum - $2800
Desert Springs Villas I - Red - $8500
Grand Ocean - Bronze - $1700 
Shadow Ridge - Silver - $1681
Cypress Harbor - Sport - $4200
Grand Chateau - Platinum $11100
Newport Coast Villas - Platinum - $15850

These prices make entry into Marriott's timeshares really reasonable. Congratulations to those purchasers.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/cgi-bin/rofr.cgi

Here is the link.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 3, 2008)

According to this Tugger, a KoOlina 2BR passed ROFR at $16,103.

Another bargain.


Terry


----------



## NJN2Mom (Sep 3, 2008)

*MMC Passed ROFR Today!*

 I have been patiently waiting to hear form the closing company and have not said a word to anyone since I won the auction on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140251922083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004 and today I heard that it passed!

I have a platinum week at MMC for $7100!  This past June we stayed at MMC and went to a sales presentation, discussed purchasing direct very seriously, but decided to sleep on it.  So glad I did. 

NJN2Mom


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW!!

Congrats. I believe you are now the low MMC owner here on TUG!


Terry

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79581

.


----------



## bogeygolf (Sep 3, 2008)

cp73 said:


> I was just viewing dioxide's ROFR website. I was amazed at some of the bargains out there that recently has passed ROFR. These are full year not EOY. Here are a few:
> 
> Canyon Villas - Gold - $4100
> Branson - Platinum - $2800
> ...



The Branson-Platinum $2800 is mine.  It is annual 2bd room lockout and  I was totally suprised that it did pass!  

I attribute this to 2 possible reasons:

First, branson's onsite sales office closed recently.  So if you want to buy in Branson direct from marriott you can only buy from other locations or corporate office in FL.

Secondly, they scaled back their original construction plans from total of 7 bldgs to 5 bldg.  

Sales must be really slow here and I assume they have plenty of inventory still to sell since construction is still going on.  

These prices just shows that we should all try to get the best resale price and not worry too much about ROFR.  

John.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW njn2mom and json717. Great prices at great resorts.


----------



## myip (Sep 3, 2008)

json717 said:


> The Branson-Platinum $2800 is mine.  It is annual 2bd room lockout and  I was totally suprised that it did pass!
> 
> 
> John.


- Great price... Did you buy it on ebay?


----------



## NJN2Mom (Sep 3, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Congrats. I believe you are now the low MMC owner here on TUG!
> 
> ...



Looks that way  I read that post for MMCSE and just held my breath.  I did not want to assume anything, even though original MMC weeks have passed at lower prices than the lock-off units.  But I am very happy with my price.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 3, 2008)

json717 said:


> The Branson-Platinum $2800 is mine.  It is annual 2bd room lockout and  I was totally suprised that it did pass! ....
> 
> 
> John.



Did you buy it off eBay? I called (emailed) about one newly listed for $4950 on Redweek yesterday. It was already sold.

Terry

PS - There is a BeachPlace plat. on eBay that has a high "buy it now" price. $18K +/-.
 I bid $10K and did not reach the reserve. Oh well.


.


----------



## chuckles (Sep 3, 2008)

Cross your fingers for me.   My recent offer for a platinum week at OceanWatch was submitted for a ROFR waiver today.  I'm planning to update the ROFR database with the results either way.


----------



## bogeygolf (Sep 3, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Did you buy it off eBay? I called (emailed) about one newly listed for $4950 on Redweek yesterday. It was already sold.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...


No did not buy off ebay.  Responded to an resale ad on one of the timeshare sites (don't remember which one I looked at probably all of them).  I just know that I virtually looked everywhere on the internet for the best price, Ad originally was asking for $3500 got it down to $2800.  Definitely got lucky with this one but I also did spend a lot of time searching.  

John.  

By the way, there is a shadow ridge 2bd lockoff platinum on ebay for a pretty good price, still have over 4 hours left as of 5:30eastern.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 3, 2008)

json717 said:


> ....
> By the way, there is a shadow ridge 2bd lockoff platinum on ebay for a pretty good price, still have over 4 hours left as of 5:30eastern.





Thanks, but if I am going to buy just a trader I would rather spend less than $8-9K that this SR will ultimately end up at. I was looking at Ocean Pointe and BeachPlace as a use resort. I ran across a 3BR gold at OP for $15K that is still very tempting.

Terry


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 3, 2008)

json717 said:


> No did not buy off ebay.  Responded to an resale ad on one of the timeshare sites (don't remember which one I looked at probably all of them).  I just know that I virtually looked everywhere on the internet for the best price, Ad originally was asking for $3500 got it down to $2800.  Definitely got lucky with this one but I also did spend a lot of time searching.
> 
> John.
> 
> By the way, there is a shadow ridge 2bd lockoff platinum on ebay for a pretty good price, still have over 4 hours left as of 5:30eastern.


Great deal...my Branson passed at $4,780 and I am happy.... there are great deals out there now and as I don't intend on selling my 3 Marriott weeks, a dip in the prices at this time is not going to affect me. In the long term, I believe we all have an excellent product ...... and will not suffer from the current dip in prices.


----------



## tmbacon (Sep 3, 2008)

chuckles said:


> Cross your fingers for me.   My recent offer for a platinum week at OceanWatch was submitted for a ROFR waiver today.  I'm planning to update the ROFR database with the results either way.



Good luck chuckles!  Let us know how it goes.  We are very seriously contemplating resale at OW platinum.  Would be interested to hear how it went for you.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought a Timber Lodge (Tahoe) platinum summer EY week late last year for $10K that passed.  Was a little surprised at that one.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Sep 4, 2008)

tmbacon said:


> Good luck chuckles!  Let us know how it goes.  We are very seriously contemplating resale at OW platinum.  Would be interested to hear how it went for you.



I second the good wishes!  After seeing OceanWatch platinum plus pass ROFL at $18.5 I decided to start paying closer attention.  (I don't know what kind of premium the "plus" carries but it has to be something.  I wouldn't want it but obviously others do)

We'll also consider OW platinum but are on hold for a little while.


----------



## tmbacon (Sep 4, 2008)

dmaxdmax said:


> I second the good wishes!  After seeing OceanWatch platinum plus pass ROFL at $18.5 I decided to start paying closer attention.  (I don't know what kind of premium the "plus" carries but it has to be something.  I wouldn't want it but obviously others do)
> 
> We'll also consider OW platinum but are on hold for a little while.



Yep I saw that $18,500 - that's pretty amazing.    Also, I think premium "plus" might be reference to the timeframe around July 4th, can anyone confirm?


----------



## bogeygolf (Sep 4, 2008)

tmbacon said:


> Yep I saw that $18,500 - that's pretty amazing.    Also, I think premium "plus" might be reference to the timeframe around July 4th, can anyone confirm?



Yep, it is for July 4th week, it's the only week that is platinum plus.

It's on the resort calendar

http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ow/pdfs/ow_calendar.pdf


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 4, 2008)

tmbacon said:


> Yep I saw that $18,500 - that's pretty amazing.    Also, I think premium "plus" might be reference to the timeframe around July 4th, can anyone confirm?



Wow, where was that sold? Even ebay would have gotten a higher price for that. I think I have a few of the low ones on the ROFR list, Newport Coast plat at $14700, and Grand Ocean OF Gold at $13800.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 4, 2008)

Only the Park City prices seem to be holding for ski weeks


----------



## icydog (Sep 4, 2008)

My NCV platinum passed ROFR at 15,000 last week!!!


----------



## chalucky (Sep 4, 2008)

*Dsv I*

Hey Chris..........As you know (as a fellow owner) , DSV I doesn't have a ROFR so we can throw that one out of the list.


----------



## saxman (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm new to the forums here, but would like to add information about a Marriott unit that I purchased off ebay in the middle of March. I came to know around the end of June that it had passed ROFR. I am not sure what the criteria for Marriott is for ROFR, but the price I paid was around 4050. Included in the auction was also a stay for this year. Total price was around 5363 including the fees for 2008 and also other costs associated with the transfer.


Marriott Cypress Harbour - Sport Week
Annual Fees - 794
Every Year Usage

Perhaps this is a gauge for what the floor level is for Marriott to exercise ROFR.


----------



## JimIg23 (Sep 5, 2008)

icydog said:


> My NCV platinum passed ROFR at 15,000 last week!!!



excellent!  that makes me want to sell my EOY and buy an EY!


----------



## dmaxdmax (Sep 5, 2008)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Wow, where was that sold? Even ebay would have gotten a higher price for that. I think I have a few of the low ones on the ROFR list, Newport Coast plat at $14700, and Grand Ocean OF Gold at $13800.
> 
> Regards.
> Joe



Don't know any more than it was on the ROFR list.


----------



## disneydor (Sep 5, 2008)

It was sold on Vacation Timeshare and Rentals.  I had it listed on a few sites for a year at $22000 and also talked with a few timeshare resalers.  People were coming back with offers for $14000 and less that I refused.  We took the 18500 because I sold it myself so I did not have to pay a commission.  We bought it a couple of years ago, took some great trips so we pretty much broke even.  After a year that was the best offer we got so we took it and it is going to a very nice young couple so I am very happy with that decision.  I'm not sure where all these people are that want to pay high prices for timeshares but I did not hear from any of them.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 5, 2008)

chalucky said:


> Hey Chris..........As you know (as a fellow owner) , DSV I doesn't have a ROFR so we can throw that one out of the list.



Chalucky

Your right...Didn't catch that one. I now see it should have been DSV II. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Sep 5, 2008)

disneydor said:


> It was sold on Vacation Timeshare and Rentals.  I had it listed ...



Disneydor - thanks for sharing this!
D


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 6, 2008)

JimIg23 said:


> excellent! that makes me want to sell my EOY and buy an EY!


 
If you decide to sell, I might be interested in EOY


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2008)

cp73 said:


> Chalucky
> 
> Your right...Didn't catch that one. I think the person had it on the website and said it passed ROFR, although as you had said, there is no ROFR at DSV I. Thanks for the catch.



The only DSVI on the ROFR list indicates N/A for the ROFR Status. This would be accurate for a location without ROFR.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 6, 2008)

chalucky said:


> Hey Chris..........As you know (as a fellow owner) , DSV I doesn't have a ROFR so we can throw that one out of the list.


I added my Fairways Villas to the list even though there is no ROFR...it is good information to see actual selling prices of all the resorts.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 6, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I added my Fairways Villas to the list even though there is no ROFR...it is good information to see actual selling prices of all the resorts.




I think that is an excelent idea!

Ray


----------



## gregloucks (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got an ROFR waiver from Marriott on a Newport Coast fixed week 52 at $18,900.  They literally waited until the end of the day on day number 15 to reply.  I added it to the database. After looking at this post, I hope I didn't pay too much.


----------



## jdetar (Sep 16, 2008)

The $4,200 Cypress Harbour sport week is me. I'm still waiting on the final deed to be recorded but it should be any day now.

I also just picked up a Special week at Cypress Harbour for $6,000! I'm not holding my breath for that passing ROFR though. Very excited about that for that price!


----------



## icydog (Sep 16, 2008)

cp73 said:


> I was just viewing dioxide's ROFR website. I was amazed at some of the bargains out there that recently has passed ROFR. These are full year not EOY. Here are a few:
> 
> Canyon Villas - Gold - $4100
> *Branson - Platinum - $2800*
> ...


John	2008-08-25 Marriott MHB-MO, Branson, Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson	Platinum Annual 2BR N/A $2,800 Passed

This one blows my mind!!:annoyed: I wonder why it sold so cheaply. It sold less than a silver or bronze season Park City.


----------



## beanie (Sep 17, 2008)

my aruba surf club gold gardenview just passed at 15,000 . I have added it to the list


----------



## icydog (Sep 17, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I added my Fairways Villas to the list even though there is no ROFR...it is good information to see actual selling prices of all the resorts.



Where did you get the Fairways? Is it platinum? I can't find the entry on the database. How much did you pay? 

I am interested in a platinum contract there myself.  I am going to sell one or two of my MMC Platinum to get one or two MFVs instead. We didn't like MMC and we love MVFs. With this economy it pays to own where you want to go. Anyway, the Marriott Fairways at Seaview is only 1 hour from home without summer traffic.


----------



## chuckles (Sep 21, 2008)

dmaxdmax said:


> I second the good wishes!  After seeing OceanWatch platinum plus pass ROFL at $18.5 I decided to start paying closer attention.  (I don't know what kind of premium the "plus" carries but it has to be something.  I wouldn't want it but obviously others do)
> 
> We'll also consider OW platinum but are on hold for a little while.



Thanks for the good wishes.  I got word that Marriott waived ROFR last week on the Platinum, OceanFront unit at Oceanwatch:  20k.  Probably not a record, but it seems like a good deal.


----------



## calgal (Sep 22, 2008)

Jdetar, i purchased my special season at Cypress Harbour for 6K a couple of years ago. I am confident you will pass ROFR.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 22, 2008)

NJNMom: I'm novice at Ebay: How is one notified that it passed ROFR?  How long does that process take?  How do you know there is a minimum bid required once you place a bid?


----------



## chuckles (Sep 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> NJNMom: I'm novice at Ebay: How is one notified that it passed ROFR?  How long does that process take?  How do you know there is a minimum bid required once you place a bid?



From Marriott's perspective, it seems to be a "deal" between the seller and Marriott.  The seller provides Marriott with information about the seller, the buyer, and the purchase agreement, and Marriott has the option to purchase from the seller for what the seller was going to get. 

In my case (as the buyer), the title company offered to file the ROFR paperwork for us,  and the title company informed us of the ROFR status.  It took about two weeks for Marriott to decide.   I'm assuming that Marriott responds to whoever files the paperwork, and that should be the seller or someone acting on their behalf of the seller, such as a title company.


----------



## NJN2Mom (Sep 23, 2008)

*to cathy...answers... from my experience*



Cathyb said:


> NJNMom: I'm novice at Ebay: How is one notified that it passed ROFR?  How long does that process take?  How do you know there is a minimum bid required once you place a bid?



As far as Ebay, the posted auction usually says whether there is a minimum bid ie. "reserve" price.  The TS I purchased was listed as "no reserve".  

It took almost all 30 days Marriott has for me to be notified that it passed ROFR.  I was notified by the closing company, American Timeshare Closing.  I just learned yesterday that the deed was back from James City county recording office and the closing company was ready to complete the Marriott Transfer Docs. So the process does take a bit of time.     2-4 weeks for Marriott to pass ROFR, a few more weeks for the deed to be recorded and then whatever time for Marriott to process the transfer documents.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 28, 2008)

Summit Watch  Gold ($4700) passed ROFR within two days.  I was reluctant to give it away for that price. It has been a great trader and gets an AC!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> Where did you get the Fairways? Is it platinum? I can't find the entry on the database. How much did you pay?
> 
> I am interested in a platinum contract there myself.  I am going to sell one or two of my MMC Platinum to get one or two MFVs instead. We didn't like MMC and we love MVFs. With this economy it pays to own where you want to go. Anyway, the Marriott Fairways at Seaview is only 1 hour from home without summer traffic.



I sold my gold MFV weeks several years ago - that is what I added to the list.
I know several people who have recently purchased Plat weeks there - thru the 'usual' places - redweek, myresortnetwork, etc.


----------

